# Visa run to oman



## matta69 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,

The name's Matthew. Ive been in Dubai for 3 weeks now. I am planning to drive through to Hatta Oman in the next few days to do a Visa Run but im not 100% sure how to get there. If anyone knows how to get there and needs to go through there the next few days (before 12th November) i would be more than happy to take you along with me (providing you can give me directions on how to get there by car) as ive never driven through there before by car.

My number is 

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

matta69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The name's Matthew. Ive been in Dubai for 3 weeks now. I am planning to drive through to Hatta Oman in the next few days to do a Visa Run but im not 100% sure how to get there. If anyone knows how to get there and needs to go through there the next few days (before 12th November) i would be more than happy to take you along with me (providing you can give me directions on how to get there by car) as ive never driven through there before by car.
> 
> ...


Matt,

Getting there is easy buddy, just pick up the signs for Hatta & keep following them. You will eventually pick up signs for Oman. Hatta is 5 mins from the border.

It is a straight road, so even someone with no sense of direction couldnt go wrong

Hope this helps


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Al Khail Road /E44 and follow signs for Oman and Hatta.


----------



## Tinsley (Jun 1, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Al Khail Road /E44 and follow signs for Oman and Hatta.


How long will it take from dubai (Mirdif) to Hatta?

Thank You


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

1-1.5 hours depending on how you drive!


----------



## Tinsley (Jun 1, 2010)

wandabug said:


> 1-1.5 hours depending on how you drive!
> 
> Thanks - i will let you know how long it took me


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Matta69, I think I might be due for one before the 12th as well. I've gone through this many times before so I should be able to help out. Let me know if anyone's told you before and when you intend to go so either I'll just give you instructions or we can share the cost of the trip. Bear in mind I hear they might charge you 200dhs at the Oman passport control now, I have heard his from a previous Oman visa run thread so it's still not fully confirmed as far as I know. Either way it will still cost you 60dhs for the Oman visa or 200dhs if the new charges apply. For us Kiwis we should still get the visa for free, I take it you have a British passport?


----------



## matta69 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Dozza & Wandabug. I just wanted to thank you both for your threads and for the information. I am new to Dubai (only been here 3 weeks) so im still getting used to how thing's work here in Dubai.

Dozza i can confirm i am 1 of those people with no sense of direction but luckily since its a straight road i shouldn't run into problems, lol.

Hi Moe78. Yes i have a British Passport and if you need to go through before the 12th just text my mobile and i will be happy to take you along with me. I plan to go either the 10th or the 11th so just get in touch  my mobile number is

Thanks all,

Matthew


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

cool I shall text you tomorrow or after either way in case you need instructions. The way to the border is more or less a straight line BUT the procedures for getting the visa done can be tricky if you're not aware. I have seen many expats end up going through some or all the process due to a missing visa stamp or some other issue.

Are you going to renew a visit visa or getting a residence visa? Also what car are you driving? Rental or private?


----------



## matta69 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Moe.

I am going to renew my visit visa. That's all. Im currently in Dubai looking for work so im hoping to find work asap. I am driving a Toyota Yaris and its private. The car is in a friend's name (a friend of my dad's who lives in Dubai). It's registered in his name and i have insurance on the car. When i find a job i will then put the car in my name.

Hopefully everything goes according to plan when we go  ive been told a lot of people who are on a Visit Visa do this Oman border thing so hopefully everything will go smoothly.

If you like we can go on Thursday or Friday? i will wait for your text.

Matthew


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Still not confirmed if there's going to be a long weekend plus Eid holiday so Thursday might be the best day but either one is fine. Had to send you a PM matta69 since the mods here removed your phone number yesterday!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Still not confirmed if there's going to be a long weekend plus Eid holiday so Thursday might be the best day but either one is fine. Had to send you a PM matta69 since the mods here removed your phone number yesterday!


Of course we did as it is forum policy & also foolish to post a personal number on a public board.


----------

